
Why Apple Should Buy Twitter - i_am_fabs
https://medium.com/@i_am_fabs/apple-should-by-twitter-4661b1de95e
======
spcelzrd
When Apple was struggling, Wired ran a piece[1] called 101 Ways to Save Apple.
None of them were actually the right way, or the way that Apple ended up
saving itself.

Twitter speculation falls into the same camp. Apple has enough money to buy
Twitter, write it off as a total loss, and it would have no lasting effect on
their balance sheet. Apple doesn't need Twitter. Twitter needs good
management, and I'm not sure Apple can help with that. They can't even ship an
iTunes that isn't trash.

[1]
[https://www.wired.com/1997/06/apple-3/](https://www.wired.com/1997/06/apple-3/)

